
SpaceX is 'critical' to Iridium's future, says CEO Matt Desch - SirLJ
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/25/spacex-is-critical-to-iridiums-future-says-ceo-matt-desch.html
======
stevep98
SpaceX plans to deploy >4000 of their own satellites over the next few years.
I wonder how Iridium reconcile SpaceX's plan with their own.

~~~
SirLJ
Competition is great for us, the consumer, can't wait to have reasonable
priced broadband connectivity across the globe - this is probably the major
obstacle preventing me from moveing to a sailboat and sail the world...

